# A Random Visitor



## HotelLima95 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi all, 

My Nana found this on her verandah at Coolum (Sunshine Coast, QLD) yesterday and send me a photo of it. Can someone let me know what this or what you think it is closest to?







Thanks, 
Harley


----------



## Bushman (Jun 6, 2013)

Eastern Carpet Python (_Morelia spilota mcdowelli_).
Also known as Coastal Carpet Python but I prefer to use Eastern Carpet Python, as they're not restricted to the coast.


----------



## HotelLima95 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Bushman (Jun 6, 2013)

You're welcome. Let her know it's harmless and a benefit to the garden, as it eats pests like rodents.


----------



## Woma_Wild (Jun 6, 2013)

It's beautiful. Wish I had visitors like that.


----------



## harlemrain (Jun 6, 2013)

Woma_Wild said:


> It's beautiful. Wish I had visitors like that.




Me too! I've only ever had 2 visitors, both RBBs, never any pythons


----------



## nintendont (Jun 6, 2013)

Bushman said:


> Eastern Carpet Python (_Morelia spilota mcdowelli_).
> Also known as Coastal Carpet Python but I prefer to use Eastern Carpet Python, as they're not restricted to the coast.


Another pro for calling them Eastern Carpet Pythons is that when someone says coastal, sometimes they are talking about Coastal Taipans. Admittedly though, I'm stuck in the habit of calling them coastals and that particular specimen looks EXACTLY the same as my coastal. I have never seen a better match. I know i cant claim it because it cant be proved, but in my own head I now believe mine is from around the *Sunny Coast area.


----------



## Zipidee (Jun 6, 2013)

Lucky Nana!!!!!


----------



## jacorin (Jun 6, 2013)

bloody lucky nanna


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 6, 2013)

nintendont said:


> Another pro for calling them Eastern Carpet Pythons is that when someone says coastal, sometimes they are talking about Coastal Taipans. Admittedly though, I'm stuck in the habit of calling them coastals and that particular specimen looks EXACTLY the same as my coastal. I have never seen a better match. I know i cant claim it because it cant be proved, but in my own head I now believe mine is from around the *Sunny Coast area.


 i wouldn't necessarily be so quick to think that , coastals are very very variable in colour and pattern ( as im sure you would of noticed ) its one of the things that i like about them 

i have found very similar looking animals just south (but still inland) of grafton nsw , in the upper corindi area of nsw also around the national parks near my house in mullaway nsw and in the same areas ive found ones that have totally different colour and patterns on them 

so i guess im saying that just because in captivity we might get locality animals that look similar through generations of breeding ( e.g. the palmerston locality ) that doesnt mean that that same colour and pattern cant be found in a completely different region , or that if you go to a certain area ( again using the Palmerston locality as an example ) that you will only find animals that look like that 

we get these traits like the mentioned locality because we put similar looking animals over one another to get those results , in the wild snakes dont have us controlling who they breed with 

cheers thomas


----------



## HotelLima95 (Jun 6, 2013)

Haha, yeah. She knows it is harmless, she just watches it make it's way down and up to the roof and along the railings. I really want a python like this one as my next! Would love to have it, but I won't take it away from what it is used to.

I know what you are saying Thomas, if only we could get what we want. But it all comes down to the genetics.


----------

